# Modern Warfare 3... the Ultimate Ultra Realism in Gaming



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome... check it out
http://www.biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=16855

I want that Wii gun... heh


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Nov 11, 2009)

LOL that was funny


----------



## still learning (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,  Realism...is really getting more real...!

Now if our MA ....would work for "real too" ...

Aloha,


----------



## Decker (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, I really needed that.

Inside, I died laughing.

Reminds me of what I do in the army all day, too.


----------

